# what is the first day of your period?



## AuroraAngel (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi,

I'm due for some blood tests on day 2 of my period/cycle, but I'm getting a bit confused about what the first day of my period should be.  You'd think it would be obvious, but I've looked in books and online and I'm getting mixed messages.  Is it the first day of blood flow or from when you start getting the darker/brownish spotting before this?  I'd always assumed it was from the brownish stuf, but some info says it's not, it's from the first full day of red blood. 

Can anyone tell me what they've been advised about this please?  I've rang the hospital to ask, but they only have the infertility clinic one day per week and it'll be too late by the time they get back to me.

Wasn't sure which thread to post this in, so please move if this sin't the right one.

Many thanks


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Hello


First day is classed as you first day of red blood flow 


x


----------



## AuroraAngel (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks Wendycat

I appreciate the quick answer!

x


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Just happened to be passing


----------

